# GPS ???'s



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm looking at buying a GPS. I would like to use it for 2 different applications. First, If/when I decide to head west, I would like a portable GPS that I can load a NDTRAX map into and carry around with ease while bowhunting mulies and goats. Secondly, and I would probably use it more for this, I would like to be able to mount it to my windshield and use it as a scouting tool, marking areas where I stumble across good deer and fowl fields.

My brother and I were hunting in unfamiliar terrain last year and we came to a dead end in the road, a big slough. There was a good feed of geese on the other side that we wanted to check out. He touched his GPS screen where he thought they were and it plotted our route right to them birds. I thought that was the coolest thing since sliced bread.

What would suit me best? I realize a handheld would be the best for badland hunting, but can you mount it in your vehicle and use it the same as we did above. He had a Garmin Nuvi. Vice versa, could I load a NDTRAX map into his Nuvi and carry that around like a handheld? Pros/cons?
Garmin or Lowrance?
Any and all info would be great. I really don't know crap about these things.

Thanks!


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

There are tons of options out there but if you are looking to use this for a hunting and fishing GPS, we can stop at Garmin and Lowrance.

By what you have described, I would recommend an automotive style GPS unit. You already mentioned the Nuvi for Garmin and for the Lowrance, if you can find it, the Lowrance XOG works well. It is discontinued but you can find lots of deals on these right now. Both will do the same thing where your driving navigation will audibly tell you how to get to a spot. The XOG is weatherproof (not waterproof) and the nuvi 500 series is actually waterproof if you wish to take it out in somewhat inclement weather or in a boat.

If you wish to have something more rugid then either the iFinder H2o series or Garmin 60CSx would be good choices. For a new user, I do not find them as user friendly or as automotive friendly as the other units.

NDTRAX will work in the Lowrance and Garmin GPS systems which accept a memory card which would virtually be all of them and it will work in all the units I mentioned here. What is really nice on both the Nuvi and the XOG is the NDTRAX map will overlay over their maps so you will still get all the Points of Interest and non-sportsman information while NDTRAX will show the sportsman data such as PLOTS, WPA, WMA, Grasslands, lakes, boat ramps, etc. Feel free to PM if you have any other questions as I have used about every Garmin and Lowrance and am the creator of the NDTRAX product.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

I forgot to answer your question on Garmin or Lowrance. They both have their good points with Garmin typically scoring higher on their antennas and total mapping options with Lowrance leading the fishing industry and having more fishing map choices.

Personally for the money, a Lowrance XOG would be a great choice if you can find one right now. XOGs are running from about $140-160 dollars right now so that is a great deal on a color GPS with a pre-loaded (good) US base map with audible routing, and it comes with a Suction cup mount and charger. Tough to beat that price for a decent GPS.

If you cannot find a XOG, I would buy a Garmin Nuvi or Garmin 60CSx in a heartbeat. My advice to people if it is an all-around GPS go with a Garmin and if it is more fishing orientated, go with Lowrance.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

You think an automotive style would work just as good as a handheld out there? If i remember right, that Nuvi had a lot of touch screen options. How would that work with NDTRAX. It seems them handhelds have way more buttons on them then an automotive. Can you do most things with an automotive that you can do with a handheld?


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

It really depends. If you are hunting in the mountains and need the best antenna, most rugid, great compass, etc then don't get an automotive one. One other is if you need to read very, very slow speeds, as most automotive GPS units don't pick up speed under 1 mph.

However, for me the above areas are not very often and I use mine in my vehicle more than anything. The automotive aren't as user friendly to stick in your pocket or even fit in your hand but they aren't bad. However, what you gain is user interface. As you put it most handhelds have tons of buttons. The automotive ones use a touchscreen and for me and most newbies as well, it surely seems to be more intuitive. One other drawback of automotive GPS units are their battery life tends to be shorter. Even after saying all of this, with what you described to me as your needs, I would not hesitate to buy a Nuvi, XOG, or anything like this. Just my perspective. Go to a sporting good store and have them put 4 or 5 models on the counter and try to do the things with each you want to do. Find a waypoints, mark a waypoint, find a point of interest, etc and see which fits your needs.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Riich (Nov 22, 2008)

I would steer clear of the automotive units for walk hunting. The battery life is the killer decision maker there.

Get yourself a good handheld and carry some spare AA's, you'll be covered for days instead of hours.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I've had the garmins, a magellan and a lowrance and I do the exact same things with mine that you are looking to do. However I do it in the mountains and timber where lock on is usually tough. With the brands mentioned, by the time you get the maps bought and everything else it gets pretty expensive and I was less than impressed with the performance. I recently bought a Delorme pn-20 with the mapping software included, not extra, from ebay for $130. I've been using it a ton scouting for elk and deer over the last few weeks and it is freakin awesome. The topo maps were easy to download and very good, the road maps are awesome, the battery life is great and memory is huge. Buy this unit and I know you will be more than happy with it. By far the best GPS that I have used.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I am looking into a hand held which will be used more for fishing. I have been looking into the Lowrance Expedition C or Endura Sierra. Also thinking about the Garmin 60CSx. Any info would be much appreciated. i am on a limited budget as well. Looking to spend $150-200.
Thanks....


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

The only way to get a 60CSX for under $200 is most like to buy a refurbished unit and that would still be a great deal. You could get an Expedition on Ebay for probably $150 but if you want lake maps, it is going to run you quite a bit more. You could get a trax map for $80 which would cover your hunting and fishing needs. The cheapest Endura is the Out N Back and that would run you $200 and will have no mapping and cost you more to add mapping. For all the handhelds, the screen sizes are very small and hard to see when fishing.

Another option might be to get a refurbished Garmin Nuvi 500. This is a cross-over GPS that could be used for fishing, hunting, and fishing. I have a link to some refurbished Nuvi 500s that would still be in your price range.

PM me if you want me to send the link or for more information.


----------



## pat_est (Sep 5, 2008)

take a look at the Garmin Dakota,Oregon or Colorado they are very easy to use


----------



## mrscope (Aug 20, 2010)

Riich said:


> I would steer clear of the automotive units for walk hunting. The battery life is the killer decision maker there.
> 
> Get yourself a good handheld and carry some spare AA's, you'll be covered for days instead of hours.


This is probably some of the best advice I would give you. For hunting, fishing, and or anything other than driving you'll get the best results out of units that are designed for that specific function. I can't begin to tell you how many times i had people return an auto GPS because it didn't work well for geo-cache or hunting. Do yourself a favor and start off with a hand held GPS.


----------



## snodak (Jan 24, 2010)

pretty sure you can buy the NDTRAXX chip for the lowrance so if your walking i would recommend that but if scouting for ducks and geese gey a nuvi with a chip. i have both of them and use them the same amount but you have to remember the chips are different so youll have to buy 2 different chips


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Cabela's has been runing some real good specials on the 60Csx, and I believe this weekend is another one of them.

The best handheld GPS I ever used (and still use today) is the Magellan SporTrak Pro. Black and white screen, but what's nice about that is it doesn't need to be backlit, and therefore 2 AA batteries last for weeks/months. You could even buy maps that provided turn-by-turn directions before anyone else had that. Then they went and built the Explorist and messed everything up from there.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

There are lots of places discounting the Garmin 60CSx units with the 62 series releasing this year. This is a very nice GPS for someone looking for a handheld.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

kirsch said:


> There are lots of places discounting the Garmin 60CSx units with the 62 series releasing this year. This is a very nice GPS for someone looking for a handheld.


I picked up this unit at Cabela's last weekend for 200, marked down from 400. I am still learning how to use it, but used it to navigate a little on the highway and used it for some geocaching too. Seems like a good unit!


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

Fallguy said:


> I picked up this unit at Cabela's last weekend for 200, marked down from 400. I am still learning how to use it, but used it to navigate a little on the highway and used it for some geocaching too. Seems like a good unit!


*And it works even better with a NDTRAX chip in there. *


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think it's a 500 Garmin in my Polaris Ranger, a 1350T in my pickup, and I have an old Garmin 60CS no X. So I had to get the chip for my vehicle GPS and download from disks to my old 60CS. It all works perfect though. It worked great on Devils Lake this summer, but where I really like it is out in the Badlands. For $80 something that does both is a good purchase.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

Plainsman,

Make sure to get it updated as lots of great changes to the maps especially on Garmin, and of course the land updates are important as well.

Korey (Kirsch)


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

kirsch said:


> Plainsman,
> 
> Make sure to get it updated as lots of great changes to the maps especially on Garmin, and of course the land updates are important as well.
> 
> Korey (Kirsch)


I like it to well to part with it so updating may have to wait until after hunting season. I may be missing some plots areas, but I'll live with it until after the hunt is over.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I just got my update back, it only took about a week and a half or so. I'm sure if you ask nicely, Kirsch could get yours done a little quicker for you. 

Seriously, nice changes though. I like the different colors this time around, and the labeling of the land. Not sure if that was done before?

I will admit, I did feel a little naked without it, while scouting, but it's worth it. Not for Plots land, but road updates. I use it quite a bit to see if the road I'm on goes anywhere or not. I hate backtracking like no other.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

Just an FYI, it should be even faster than this as the 1.5 week wait AdamFisk mentioned was due to a situation where I was just finishing the update so it was delayed a bit. You can assume 1-2 days to get to my company if you live in ND, 1-2 days turn-around, and 1-2 days back. I would say 1 week would be the slowest turnaround expected depending on if shipping hits a weekend or not.

AdamFisk, thanks for the positive response on the product. A lot of changes were applied to the fall update and I am glad you are seeing some difference. The color changes are more drastic for other states as PLOTS, Grasslands colors didn't change a lot from a color perspective but NWR, tribal, national parks, blm, forests, etc changed a lot.


----------

